# Caught the vintage bug



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 10, 2017)

Howdy, newbie here! 

Can someone point me in the general direction of a central directory, thread or guide that goes into detail about the restoration process? I've done multiple searches on this site and the information is pretty scattered. I'm looking for clear and concise, step-by-step instructions that would cover the entire process. I've also done many Google and YouTube searches; nothing seem comprehensive. 

My first project is a 1964 Columbia Sports III. Pretty common I presume. It just needs a good cleaning. The LBS thinks its only worth ~$80. Any and all advise is appreciated! 

Josh


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Josh I think they over estimate its worth. I don't think you will find one thread that covers each part of a service/cleaning. Some chrome polish and maybe a little 0000 steel wool on any crusty spots of chrome. A good washing of the painted parts followed by maybe a real light polish and then a good quality wax. Remove, clean, and re-grease all bearings and hubs. Make sure you adjust and check everything is tight and ride on. V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (Dec 10, 2017)

What are you planning on doing with your bike? Doesn't seem like it need a restoration..

I remember a Schwinn book that explained the restoration process, I will look for a link.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 10, 2017)

Initially I got it as a way to challenge myself. See if I could fix it up, make it look nice and find someone who could appreciate it. I'll probably do what Freqman1 said and lube everything and then sell it once Spring rolls around. I live in Minneapolis which is a big college town. At first I thought I may start a collection and as a reminder of what got me into the vintage scene. Now I'm seeing these are a dime a dozen. 

On a side note, would any of you put white walls on it? Or would that go against the purists?


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2017)

Very nice. This bike looks like it's in spectacular condition as is. If you're going to try to sell it later and make any kind of profit/break even, don't put a dime or any effort into it (unless you want to)!
Good luck building your collection. You're off to a good start by coming here first to ask any and all questions about old bikes.


----------

